# Shaving of lesions



## dballard2004 (Sep 9, 2011)

If a provider shaves off three lesions from the patient's axillary area all measuring 3.5 cm, how do you code this?  Would you report 11300 X 3 or 11300, 11300 59, 51, 11300 59, 51?

Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 12, 2011)

Any takers?


----------



## armen (Sep 12, 2011)

dballard2004 said:


> If a provider shaves off three lesions from the patient's axillary area all measuring 3.5 cm, how do you code this?  Would you report 11300 X 3 or 11300, 11300 59, 51, 11300 59, 51?
> 
> Thanks.



If the lesions are measuring 3.5cm then it should be coded as *11303*	Shaving of epidermal or dermal lesion, single lesion, trunk, arms or legs; lesion diameter over 2.0 cm

*11300* is for Shaving of epidermal or dermal lesion, single lesion, trunk, arms or legs; lesion diameter 0.5 cm or less.
I would not use 3 units, just bill 3 separate lines.


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks!  Would I use the modifiers?


----------



## armen (Sep 12, 2011)

Im not sure about 51, I would use only 59


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

